# Shallow Sport Classic



## lescobarz (May 16, 2007)

85 classic 20ft
2002 Yamaha 150
2020 trailer
6 speakers
1 amp
10” lowrance gps
6ft power pole
4 deck lights
Pro air system
O2 tank
22” LED bar
Counsel lights
2 battery’s
Onboard charger
9562055844 Leevi Escobar
Poweder coat, gel coat, and motor wrap all one year old

Boat was completely overhauled to composite in 2018 asking 25k 956


----------

